# Anybody want to talk about WandaVision? (Spoilers!!!)



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 31, 2021)

I know it's gotten mixed reviews, but I've been enjoying it. Episode 1 felt a little slow. But episode 2 was a lot of fun, and the weirdness really pick up with episode 3. 

I know a lot of people liked episode 4 because it kinda brought everything together, but I'm concerned that it revealed too much. It was the mystery that I was really enjoying.

Looking forward to see where it goes next.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 1, 2021)

I think there needs to be a spinoff show with Agent Woo and Darcy Lewis.

Ep. 4 felt like it was only 10 minutes long. Stupid traditional release, have to wait another week until a new episode.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 1, 2021)

The first three episodes were .......... different. 

The 4th one stuff starts to get into focus. 

Is Wanda the bad guy?????


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 1, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Is Wanda the bad guy?????


Seems like maybe.

My working theory after episodes 1 - 3


Spoiler: Working theory after episodes 1 - 3



Either this is all happening in Wanda's head (a dream?), or someone has her trapped and forcing these hallucinations. I guess either way that is happening in her head.



My working theory after episode 4


Spoiler: Working theory after episode 4



Obviously it's not happening in her mind because Darcy entered and got thrown out. Ep 4 seemed to imply that Wanda has created this entire fictional place in real life. I'm guessing so she can live our her life with Vision even though he's dead. Grief... mourning... etc. She seems to know what she's doing.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 1, 2021)

First episodes i was sure it was Hydra.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 4, 2021)

Seems pretty obvious at this point that this is all a Wanda apparition....the energy field and the sitcom(s) inside it. Since she got ‘blipped’ and helped fight Thanos in Endgame when she came back and we saw agent Rambeaux ‘un-blip’, I’m guessing this is soon after Endgame and she’s doing this to keep living with Vision. And since she grew up in Eastern Europe, it would stand to reason that old American shows are what they watched.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 4, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> Seems pretty obvious at this point that this is all a Wanda apparition....the energy field and the sitcom(s) inside it. Since she got ‘blipped’ and helped fight Thanos in Endgame when she came back and we saw agent Rambeaux ‘un-blip’, I’m guessing this is soon after Endgame and she’s doing this to keep living with Vision. And since she grew up in Eastern Europe, it would stand to reason that old American shows are what they watched.


Yeah, this is my only "complaint" about the show so far. I completely agree with everything you said. It feels like everything was revealed way too early. I hope there is more suspense and a twist or something.

It just feel like the show started off really unique, but now it's about to get very formulaic. I just see more Wanda episodes happening within her apparition while SWORD tries to get her out.... escalating every week until it ends in a big fight.

That being said, I'm just speculating/assuming. Maybe (hopefully) it will surprise me. It's kind of unfair for me to complain about future episodes that haven't aired yet.  

Still looking forward to the Dr. Strange tie in.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 4, 2021)

And is SWORD the new SHIELD?



akwooly said:


> I think there needs to be a spinoff show with Agent Woo and Darcy Lewis.


No. Just no. Agent Woo would be fine but Kat Dennings, aka Darcy, is an annoying twat.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2021)

She is funny as hell. I say they have a show.


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> Seems pretty obvious at this point that this is all a Wanda apparition....the energy field and the sitcom(s) inside it. Since she got ‘blipped’ and helped fight Thanos in Endgame when she came back and we saw agent Rambeaux ‘un-blip’, I’m guessing this is soon after Endgame and she’s doing this to keep living with Vision. And since she grew up in Eastern Europe, it would stand to reason that old American shows are what they watched.


Yes. Ep.4 pretty much said it was Wanda.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 5, 2021)

akwooly said:


> She is funny as hell. I say they have a show.


Based on this comment, I'm guessing you've never had the misfortune of watching 2 Broke Girls. She. Is. Awful.

Commercial for upcoming episodes showed Vision at the energy field trying to get out. Still think it's Wanda, but why would Wanda's made up Vision want to try and escape the sitcoms? Why would he even be aware of anything odd going on?


----------



## akwooly (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh man. I have never seen that show. I now know to avoid it! Thanks for the heads up jeb!


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 8, 2021)

So, based on the most recent show, sounds like it’s still all Wanda’s doing but not simply in her head. Am I wrong or did one of the previous episodes say there was no such place as Westview? It looks like they’re implying that Wanda actually took over an actual town and all the people in it are under her voodoo. Also seems like they’re starting to talk about Wanda actually resurrecting Vision somehow and not just being a figment of her imagination.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

Wanda seems to be losing control. In the last episode she seems genuinely confused when her neighbor asked if they wanted to do the scene again. Also at the end of the episode when Wanda and Vision were arguing, Wanda seems genuinely surprised when


Spoiler: spoiler



her dead brother, Quicksilver,


 showed up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

Oh shit...


Spoiler: Major spoiler/speculation



I didn't realize this until I just googled it. I knew that wasn't the same actor that played Quicksilver in Age of Ultron. But I didn't realize that's the actor that plays Quicksilver in the X-Men movies. Interesting. So is this actually Quicksilver reincarnated? Is this the beginning of the MCU's incorporation of the X-Men franchise (now that Disney owns both the MCU and 20th Century Fox)? What does this mean for the MCU long term?









'WandaVision': What Does That Big Episode 5 Cameo Mean for the MCU?


A breakdown on the WandaVision/X-Men crossover cameo and the actor who reprises the role in Episode 5, "On a Very Special Episode..."




collider.com


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 8, 2021)

X-men will eventually be in the MCU.

I believe that the new incarnation of Rogue will be in the next Ms. Marvel movie and "take" some of her power just like in the comics.

Still who knows. How many versions of Batman has there been and how many times was he changed?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 8, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> X-men will eventually be in the MCU.
> 
> I believe that the new incarnation of Rogue will be in the next Ms. Marvel movie and "take" some of her power just like in the comics.
> 
> Still who knows. How many versions of Batman has there been and how many times was he changed?


Yeah, they have said that X-men will be added to the MCU.... but the when and the how is still unknown and super interesting.


----------



## JayKay PE (Feb 8, 2021)

I’m just happy because quicksilver from X-men means that they’re pulling in more multiverse stuff (instead of just having strange saying he’s seen a bunch), which means more shenanigans. 

I just want 1872-verse, but with less “being eaten by pigs while potentially still alive”.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 14, 2021)

Well I guess that is the real and the same Quicksilver from Age of Ultron


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 14, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well I guess that is the real and the same Quicksilver from Age of Ultron


???...why do you say that? Yeah, she flipped out a little and saw him ‘ventilated’ like the QS from Age of Ultron but he was still the XMen QS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 14, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> ???...why do you say that? Yeah, she flipped out a little and saw him ‘ventilated’ like the QS from Age of Ultron but he was still the XMen QS.


When she was distracted the real QS showed dead with the bullet holes from Age of Ultron. Made it seem like it's the same character/same continuity from the MCU. They just decided to use the actor from the Fox/X-MEN universe as a meta reference.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 19, 2021)

My post episode 7 theory is that Agatha pulled the other QS from the X-Men universe, since we are heading toward Scarlet Witch being in Doctor Strange 2, which has to deal with the multiverse.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 23, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> My post episode 7 theory is that Agatha pulled the other QS from the X-Men universe,


I think that's a given since they showed that quick flashback and it looked like she "zapped" him in. I know in the Marvel world, Agatha is Wanda's teacher so maybe this is the beginning of the end...she tells her to suck it up and get over Vision and her made up TV show ends. Then again, Agatha seems to have a bit of a "bad guy" air to her in the show so maybe it's the battle of the witches.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 23, 2021)

Confession. I'm way more excited about Monica getting her powers and becoming Proton/Captain Marvel/Pulsar/Spectrum, than I am about Agatha and whoever Quicksilver really is. Proton was pretty over-powered in the comics from what I've read. I wonder what name she'll go with in the MCU. She seemed to go through a lot of names in the comics.

... or will she never adopt a name like Wanda? I don't think she's once been called Scarlet Witch in the MCU.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 23, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't think she's once been called Scarlet Witch in the MCU.


They're sorta retconning to push her in that direction, I think she's supposed to get that moniker in Dr. Strange 2?


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 25, 2021)

UGH IT NEEDS TO BE TOMORROW ALREADY.

And apparently, WandaVision is going to lead right into Strange 2. And there's no current plans for a second season.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 25, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> And there's no current plans for a second season.


Kind of makes sense. It's kinda like a follow-up movie to Endgame just following Wanda like the first Iron Mans, Dr. Strange, Thor, etc. only instead of a movie it's spread out as a TV show.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 25, 2021)

MadamPirate PE said:


> UGH IT NEEDS TO BE TOMORROW ALREADY.
> 
> And apparently, WandaVision is going to lead right into Strange 2. And there's no current plans for a second season.


To me this has felt like a mini-series from the beginning. I guess I was never expecting more than 10 episodes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Feb 26, 2021)

Minor spoiler: This week's episode punches you right in the feels.

ETA: I've been sniffling off and on all afternoon. This was a standout performance for Elizabeth Olsen.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 26, 2021)

Thoughts/questions after episode 8...

So Wanda created a new Vision from scratch? It's not the real body?
Are Wanda's kids "real"? Did she birth them? Via magic? Or is that something Agatha did too? I'm skeptical.
So Wanda had powers before the infinity stone?
Director Hayward is a dick
SCARLET WITCH!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 27, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Thoughts/questions after episode 8...
> 
> So Wanda created a new Vision from scratch? It's not the real body?
> Are Wanda's kids "real"? Did she birth them? Via magic? Or is that something Agatha did too? I'm skeptical.
> ...



I believe so. Dir. said she stole his body, but the flashback shows that’s not the case. I’m assuming they (SWORD) put him back together after she left and that’s him mid-credit getting a Wanda jumpstart ala Frankenstein.
I think Agatha is saying that everything Westview is in Wanda’s head. She keeps talking about Wanda’s autopilot magic.
Think so. Had some magic but not enough to do anything until she met up with the infinity stone, but she did have enough magic to keep the stone from killing her.
Yes. Yes he is.
So, showdown between Wanda and Franken-Vision and we go for Vision death #3?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm leaning heavily towards her kids being Agatha's creation. Maybe all part of her plan to manipulate Wanda.

If I recall correctly, Agatha has a significant role in the episode where Wanda was pregnant. And I know she was around a lot in the next episode where they keep rapidly aging.

Another random thought. I know this doesn't fit in with the theme of the show, but how has no one called the Avengers?! Seriously, if one Avenger has taken an entire town hostage with her superpowers, and another Avenger is walking around dead, seems like they would be the best people to deal with this situation. #ijs


----------



## akwooly (Feb 27, 2021)

jeb6294 said:


> And since she grew up in Eastern Europe, it would stand to reason that old American shows are what they watched.


Nailed it.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 27, 2021)

It all makes sense now. Mind stone "unlocking" Wanda's potential. 

I can very well see how this lead's into the next Dr. Strange movie.

Oh yes, and Hayward is a dick. Not the main bad guy but someone who needs to just go away.

I hope they don't ruin it with a 2nd season.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Mar 1, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Oh yes, and Hayward is a dick. Not the main bad guy but someone who needs to just go away.


I hate him so much.


----------



## akwooly (Mar 1, 2021)

Yeah, screw that guy Hayward.


----------

